# Fittonia Orange



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

Is there a reason I can't find fittonia orange in the USA?


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

Anybody? i'd really like to find some of this, but the only place i can find it for sale is Karnivores in france.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I've never even heard of it. Off to Google!


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

dang. i might just need to go to france and pick some up.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

It must be specific only to europe. If it's here in the U.S. I've never seen or heard about it but I don't see many differences compared to the regular one just more green in the leaves.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, I'm a little disappointed. I guess my expectations were too high. Not really orange at all, is it?


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

no, its pink and green. looks amazing to me.


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

and its not the red variety?


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

no, look it on google, bright pink and bright green.


----------



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

I liked it too, so I looked a little bit... I found a couple leads... Its available on Amazon but the silver variety:

Amazon.com: Silver Nerve Plant - Fittonia verschaffeltii - 4" Pot: Patio, Lawn & Garden

Than you might try this... Its a green house that may be able to help you track it down... 

Preferred Provider Store Search

It really is a beautiful plant, and I tried by its other common names which most times turns up results..

Mosaic plant

Nerve Plant..

Not much of a help, but a direction, good luck...


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

There's a chance that the apparent coloration in the pic could just be due to ambient lighting or camera settings. It looks a lot like the red vein form to me.


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks,

I did find a pink, red, and silver variety, but i really would like the 'orange' variety


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

Dane said:


> There's a chance that the apparent coloration in the pic could just be due to ambient lighting or camera settings. It looks a lot like the red vein form to me.


I saw pics from a member's tank here, (he lives in france) and it was still bright pink.


----------



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

This is a red one, but looks very orange... 


Red Fittonia Plant in 4 inch Pot Nice | eBay


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

That is nice, but i really want that bright pink and green. Thanks for sharing what you found though!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Again not exactly what you are looking for but you might like...
Catalog


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

Dendro Dave said:


> Again not exactly what you are looking for but you might like...
> Catalog


for all my searching, i never found that site. that is pretty much the best variety of fittonia that it's seen.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I looked it up and they look like the pink form to me.Here are a couple of shots of some different color forms I have.Sorry for the crappy pics,I misted earlier and it's still fogging up a little.They were from a couple of different sources.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Charlie Q said:


> dang. i might just need to go to france and pick some up.


Hi Charlie

If there,s no hurry............. i can look over here in the Netherlands ,becausse i have seen this one many times . just give me your adres in a PM .

@Wim


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

thanks guys, I found a possible lead on one, i'll keep you posted.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Oddlot--love the plant's coloration in that first picture....do you have the variety name??


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Judy S said:


> Oddlot--love the plant's coloration in that first picture....do you have the variety name??



Unfortunately I don't,but I believe that I had gotten that one from (Mike) "Aquamac" from his greenhouse when he had his mads meet last year.


----------



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

Charlie Q said:


> That is nice, but i really want that bright pink and green. Thanks for sharing what you found though!


After reading about this plant because of your posting, and seeing the pictures you posted, I decided to buy one as I really liked it as well-for 11 bucks it seems worthwhile and actually very pretty... I will post after it arrives and acclimates... I always enjoy your posts Charlie..


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

Judy I have some with the coloration of that first pic if you were interested. Also not sure of the variety. PM a number and i'll send you a pic.


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

Sirjohn said:


> After reading about this plant because of your posting, and seeing the pictures you posted, I decided to buy one as I really liked it as well-for 11 bucks it seems worthwhile and actually very pretty... I will post after it arrives and acclimates... I always enjoy your posts Charlie..


wait, what variety did you buy? and where from?


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

On the other end of the spectrum there is the green one with the green veins. lol


----------



## shawoochi (Mar 16, 2020)

https://buceplant.com/products/fitt...MIgPbxqZSe6AIVj8DACh3cawutEAkYECABEgLcsPD_BwE


----------

